# 2 dwarf angels in a 75?



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys, happy new year? I am thinking of doing a 75 gal fowlr and i have a question. Would it be possible to keep a lemon peel angel and a flame angel together? Againg thanks for all of your help and happy new year


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Not a good idea to keep 2 Angels of the same genus together.


----------

